
Things I Learnt the Hard Way (In 30 Years of Software Development) - sharjeelsayed
https://blog.juliobiason.net/thoughts/things-i-learnt-the-hard-way/
======
flavious
Very good article, intuitively I'd say some overlap with "the pragmatic
programmer".

